# Adelaide Summer 2016



## rock1313 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi guys, Adelaide Summer 2016 has been announced!

*When:* 23rd of January, 9:00am to 6:00pm

*Where:* Portlife Church,
1 Causeway Rd, Ethelton SA 5015, Australia

Register here

This Competition has a maximum competitor limit of 40 and a registration fee of $10

*Events:*
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5 (tentative)
3x3 blindfolded (tentative)
3x3 one handed
Pyraminx
Skewb


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 30, 2015)

I wonder how many people go...


----------



## ottozing (Jan 10, 2016)

Bump

13 competitors registered so far, Ray told me rego is gonna stay open until the day of the comp apparently so I can't scare people into registering by a deadline  Looks like more events could be added though if the competitor count stays this low, so I'd keep an eye out on your email inbox


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 11, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Bump
> 
> 13 competitors registered so far, Ray told me rego is gonna stay open until the day of the comp apparently so I can't scare people into registering by a deadline  Looks like more events could be added though if the competitor count stays this low, so I'd keep an eye out on your email inbox



Yeah the last Adelaide comp had about 25 competitors if I recall correctly, so hopefully we can get a bit closer to that number. Looking forward to it though!


----------

